# A/C Pulley making noise



## tdub_23 (Jun 22, 2008)

I just got my GTO two weeks ago... found an 06 M6 with 1793 miles... 

I noticed after the third day I had it that when I turn on the A/C it makes a wierd sound. It's kinda like dry bearings..... almost similar to a wheel bearing going out. I thought maybe it was the fan so I adjusted the fan speed and the noise stayed the same. So I left the fan on and just turned off the A/C.... the noise went away, turned the A/C back on and the noise came back. I also did slight revs on the engine and I cant tell if it really increases with engine speed. The noise of the engine running kinda drowns it out. When it first started it would only stay on for a few seconds but, now it seems to stay on a little longer. I tried opening the hood and listening but i can only really hear it inside the car with the windows up.

Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue..... kinda want an idea of whats wrong before i take it to the dealer..... any advise or input would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A/C compressor and/or a/c clutch are probably on their way out.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If it gets cold, I would not worry about it, it might work its way out. With it being a 06 and have so few miles it should be covered under factory warranty. You can take it to the dealer to see what they say about it. Its hard to tell whats normal and what isn't with out hearing it. Your blower speed has nothing to do with the compressor it does not work hand in hand. The clutch or pulley assy can be changed without changing the compressor itself.


----------



## tdub_23 (Jun 22, 2008)

I purchased the car from a private owner...... does the factory 3/36 B2B warranty transfer????


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My A/C makes a kind of "whirlie" sound when I first turn it on but disappears after a few seconds. I had it checked numerous times with the fan replaced, but it still persists. Others have reported a similar noise, you can hear it from what appears, the vents in the dash above the radio. Mine blows frosty air. The next step is the compressor but mine is so slight I am not worried about it.


----------

